# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Sex of African Dwarf Frogs

## WingsOfBlief

Hi, 

Hopefully i'm posting this alright and following forum rules. 

A couple days ago I got a couple African Dwarf Frogs. I was wondering if anyone can tell me their sex. I know that there should be a gland, but I'm still having problems. Any help would be appreciated. 

Sorry I know the quality of the pictures aren't amazing. 


Thank you!

----------


## Terry

Males:

Slightly smaller then a femaleSkinnier in the body then a femalePost Axillary Subdermal Gland  small glad behind each armpit, can  be whiteish or pinkish in color. (looks like a little pimple). The role  this gland plays in mating is not well understood.Males will reach sexual maturity at 9 months old.They will sing to attract a female. This sounds like a quiet buzz or humming.
 Females:

Slightly larger then a maleChubbier body then a maleFemales have a cloaca (small bump) between their legs. This is where eggs and waste are passed.Females reach sexual maturity at 9 months old

----------

